
Kids is the best what can happen to your career - LeonidBugaev
https://medium.com/@buger/why-having-kids-is-the-best-what-can-happen-with-your-career-9264b9dba275
======
woliveirajr
I think that talking about having children x career/life/new skills is one of
the hardest subject I can imagine.

You can easily speak about children to someone who has one (or some) around
the house. But it's pointless, because the person knows how it is.

You can talk a lot with those who haven't, but they'll barely understand what
you're talking about, because it's almost impossible to explain how you learn
to see with fresh new eyes, and to have fun playing, and that every day is a
new kind of development and negotiations and so on...

P.s.: not talking about parents-to-parents kind of conversation.

